# Torn Pec



## [SIL] (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Curt James (Mar 13, 2014)

He doesn't look like he's in any pain, but  that had to hurt.


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 13, 2014)

boner achieved


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 13, 2014)

Oh, phuq!


----------



## charley (Mar 13, 2014)

Looks painful....

..


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 13, 2014)

I did that to my hamstring last year.   Just a little soreness really.


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 13, 2014)

fuck! that was nasty looking.


----------



## G.Reaper (Mar 13, 2014)

I did that last March. Hurts like hell! Ears started ringing and room got dark for a bit lol. Bruising was insane to say the least.


----------



## Watson (Mar 13, 2014)

i guess he can now look forward to a nice knitting career?


----------



## JR. (Mar 23, 2014)

OMG!! Fuk!


----------

